# New CT Betta



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I got rid of my fish last year before leaving on a vacation to Vietnam therefore I've been absent for a while. Just got a new CT so I hope this link works. 

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/rerun1982/Fish/Betta2-1.jpg
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/rerun1982/Fish/sabre3144.jpg


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Man hes a beauty! I hope to get another betta tomorrow.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a pretty MG CT.
Where did you get him?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, he's nice. I was also wondering where you got him?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

he got it from Viet. nice CT very pretty color, now go breed him 

i saw a DT PK at petco with the same color.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

He came by way of Thailand. I'm not a breeder. I don't have the space or patience for it


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

He's gorgoeus!! >< What are you going to name him? Every betta should have a name.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Name him Mugas.
Short for Mustard Gas. =D


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Im so jealous, I've been looking at all the bettas every petstore I go to....haven't found the ONE yet. well actually number two. I have another betta. im just looking for a special one like my other.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I know he is pretty! I had 3 picked out and my friends helped me choose this one. He's the colors of our hockey team. Hence they named him Sabre. The other 2 I liked were more of a black and red.


----------

